# Random BHM Hotness



## Surlysomething

I found this today on Dlisted. I have no idea where it's from, I just like the fact there's a lot of slippery, hot BHM goodness. :eat2:


----------



## Melian

You can't see me, but I'm buried in there 

*dreams*


----------



## ~da rev~

Oh, silly me. I thought this thread was about me.


----------



## JiminOR

I see random BHM hotness every time I look in the mirror

oh yeah.


----------



## Bountiful1966

well anyone wanna volunteer to be my slippery bhm? lol delish pic of wet, soapy men!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_Wolf

"Whoever finds the racquetball gets $1000!"

Recipe for chaos.


----------



## MetalGirl

Oh, a pile of suddy people. *yawns* All those people combined don't compare to your random hotness dear.



JiminOR said:


> I see random BHM hotness every time I look in the mirror
> 
> oh yeah.


----------



## Surlysomething

Please post your random BHM hotness here too. 

Any pics!


----------



## Victim

Get me drunk enough and I'll do the sumo thing again...


----------



## Morbid

i like my fuffy goodness... i like the softness and the pliability.....


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys

That is definately an amazing picture. Hot!


----------



## Melian

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> That is definately an amazing picture. Hot!



Ooooh thanks for making this pic resurface. I forgot about it, but now it's filling my mind with dirty little scenarios.

"Whose moob is in my mouth? Tee hee"
*squish squish squish*


----------



## stefanie

I have always found this shot from _Children of Dune_ to be wrong, but hot at the same time.


----------



## rabbitislove

Duuude, let me in that dogpile.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't care if they're gay, straight or whatever. They're just all sorts of hot.
:eat2:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I don't care if they're gay, straight or whatever. They're just all sorts of hot.
> :eat2:



How do you keep finding these? You have a gift.


----------



## Surlysomething

Seth Rogen looking hot and chunky in Observe & Report.


:eat2:


----------



## Esther

:smitten:

Greaaat thread!!


----------



## escapist

OK I wonder if this has anything to do with why Chicken Legs wants me to grow out my beard?

Like this:




(My Mountain Man Look)​


----------



## rabbitislove

:smitten::blush::smitten:



escapist said:


> OK I wonder if this has anything to do with why Chicken Legs wants me to grow out my beard?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My Mountain Man Look)​


----------



## seasuperchub84

Melian said:


> How do you keep finding these? You have a gift.





yep....I had this dream once. And thats what happened. except that they were alot bigger. I wont tell what followed.


----------



## fat hiker

escapist said:


> OK I wonder if this has anything to do with why Chicken Legs wants me to grow out my beard?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My Mountain Man Look)​



Mountain Man Look 

or 

"Mountain of Man" Look??


----------



## KJS258269

I am a lurker on these forums more than anything. But I read the board often and love the positive message that it sends. The women on here are great. Just too bad none are close to Indianapolis...lol. Anyway I am gonna throw my picture up on here it's kinda a random pose. I would love to make some friends so I dont have to lurk as much anymore so hit me up with a message if you think I am cute or would like to chat.


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> OK I wonder if this has anything to do with why Chicken Legs wants me to grow out my beard?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My Mountain Man Look)​




Good, good... now put on a red plaid flannel shirt and a little black tuque, and I'll make some pancakes...
<3


----------



## Esther

KJS258269 said:


> I am a lurker on these forums more than anything. But I read the board often and love the positive message that it sends. The women on here are great. Just too bad none are close to Indianapolis...lol. Anyway I am gonna throw my picture up on here it's kinda a random pose. I would love to make some friends so I dont have to lurk as much anymore so hit me up with a message if you think I am cute or would like to chat.



Another handsome bearded man!
Do you want to join the lumberjack party too?


----------



## Catkin

Esther said:


> Another handsome bearded man!
> Do you want to join the lumberjack party too?



A lumberjack party would be the best thing EVER! :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> OK I wonder if this has anything to do with why Chicken Legs wants me to grow out my beard?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My Mountain Man Look)​



I need like...outdoor gear...lol


----------



## LisaInNC

KJS258269 said:


> I am a lurker on these forums more than anything. But I read the board often and love the positive message that it sends. The women on here are great. Just too bad none are close to Indianapolis...lol. Anyway I am gonna throw my picture up on here it's kinda a random pose. I would love to make some friends so I dont have to lurk as much anymore so hit me up with a message if you think I am cute or would like to chat.



Wow...this kid is smoking hot


----------



## chicken legs

lol yeah for beards:eat2:


----------



## LuvUmChunky

KJS258269 said:


> I am a lurker on these forums more than anything. But I read the board often and love the positive message that it sends. The women on here are great. Just too bad none are close to Indianapolis...lol. Anyway I am gonna throw my picture up on here it's kinda a random pose. I would love to make some friends so I dont have to lurk as much anymore so hit me up with a message if you think I am cute or would like to chat.



I've been lurking here for years and have never, ever posted. Until, now: OMG you are gorgeous!!


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I need like...outdoor gear...lol



Going to attempt to climb the mountain of my belly? I don't know man, I think I have a Size requirement mark on my door, you know like the rides at Six Flags, and Disneyland....are you sure you can handle it? I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself 



Esther said:


> Good, good... now put on a red plaid flannel shirt and a little black tuque, and I'll make some pancakes...
> <3



Do I dare admit I used to have one? I grew up in the Mountains of Oregon, and that picture was taken in Alaska when I went to go chill out for a month....man it was GREAT! White Capped mountains, Green trees, cool lakes, Giant fish, and a warm summer breeze to blow you around on the lake.


----------



## Surlysomething

KJS258269 said:


> I am a lurker on these forums more than anything. But I read the board often and love the positive message that it sends. The women on here are great. Just too bad none are close to Indianapolis...lol. Anyway I am gonna throw my picture up on here it's kinda a random pose. I would love to make some friends so I dont have to lurk as much anymore so hit me up with a message if you think I am cute or would like to chat.




Always nice to see another very handsome BHM on the board.

De-lurk a bit more often.


----------



## LuvUmChunky

LuvUmChunky said:


> I've been lurking here for years and have never, ever posted. Until, now: OMG you are gorgeous!!



Oops, guess I have posted  But 5 posts in 3 years, I'm entitled to forget, right? Doesn't mean BHM aren't delicious!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Nick Frost

The hotboy thread over yonder reminded me of this hottie.

:eat2:


----------



## AnyaDServal

Surlysomething said:


> Nick Frost
> 
> The hotboy thread over yonder reminded me of this hottie.
> 
> :eat2:



mmmmm dont get me started haha XD


----------



## StarWitness

stefanie said:


> I have always found this shot from _Children of Dune_ to be wrong, but hot at the same time.



My only experience with the Duneiverse has been reading the first book, but I did have a weird thing for Baron Harkonnen... good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## thendup51

Well here it goes. How bout this one?


----------



## CherryRVA

Very nice pic, thendup51. But you already know what I think.

Glad you made it onto the boards. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

thendup51 said:


> Well here it goes. How bout this one?



*Interesting, but who is the AVATAR? *


----------



## thendup51

it is me a couple years ago.


----------



## kinkykitten

YUMMY! yes us FFA's need some more BHM hotness


----------



## StarWitness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQWM2ENIMSo

Just when I thought I couldn't love Jack Black any more than I already do. He can Dancey Dance for me any time. :wubu:


----------



## howitzerbelly

Here is to all you FFA'S !!! I salute you!!


----------



## Surlysomething

:eat2:


----------



## DannyDapper

How's this for hot wet and slippery! haha Jk 

View attachment Small water.jpg


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> :eat2:



Love him!:smitten:
Have you ever had a chance to see this band live?


----------



## Esther

DannyDapper said:


> How's this for hot wet and slippery! haha Jk



Hahaha! Love this picture.


----------



## Melian

DannyDapper said:


> How's this for hot wet and slippery! haha Jk



This is awesome. It is so Nevermind. Except you need to be naked......and a baby.....oh, it just got weird.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> This is awesome. It is so Nevermind. Except you need to be naked......and a baby.....oh, it just got weird.


*
I thought the EXACT same thing.....LMAO*


----------



## BigChaz

I'll be impressed when you do it with sharks in there with ya.


----------



## Horseman

Melian said:


> This is awesome. It is so Nevermind. Except you need to be naked......and a baby.....oh, it just got weird.



Oh, well. Whatever.


----------



## chicken legs

DannyDapper said:


> How's this for hot wet and slippery! haha Jk



Taking a pic underwater is not for the faint of heart because you have to have excellent bone structure to pull it off....and you pulled it off with slippery hottness...:eat2:

***warms hands off the rising steam***



hides shark fin....muhahahah


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh HI, Zach Galifianakis :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

*bump*

I noticed some discussion on there not being BHM hotness being posted in the hot guy thread. Well, here is the hot BHM thread. Have at it! :eat2:


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> *bump*
> 
> I noticed some discussion on there not being BHM hotness being posted in the hot guy thread. Well, here is the hot BHM thread. Have at it! :eat2:



You trying to revive this?


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> You trying to revive this?




Of course. I wish more people would add to it.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Of course. I wish more people would add to it.



Me too. You know what seems to be the biggest problem with finding "random BHM hotness?" It's the atmosphere in the photos. No really - look at the "hot" pics posted in any other thread. They are often photographed in sexy styles...like black-and-white-shirtless-guy-against-brick-wall type styles. No one ever seems to photograph BHMs in a manner other than "functional" or "hilarious," and so the pics are hardly ever what we (the FFA consumer  ) want.

I'd suggest solutions but...uh....yeah, I'll just wait for someone to dig up some pictures 

ETA: what the hell happened to DannyDapper, anyway? I was liking him.


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> I'd suggest solutions but...uh....yeah, I'll just wait for someone to dig up some pictures
> 
> ETA: what the hell happened to DannyDapper, anyway? I was liking him.



Hrmmm, I really liked a certain SSBHM's black and whites


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> Me too. You know what seems to be the biggest problem with finding "random BHM hotness?" It's the atmosphere in the photos. No really - look at the "hot" pics posted in any other thread. They are often photographed in sexy styles...like black-and-white-shirtless-guy-against-brick-wall type styles. No one ever seems to photograph BHMs in a manner other than "functional" or "hilarious," and so the pics are hardly ever what we (the FFA consumer  ) want.
> 
> I'd suggest solutions but...uh....yeah, I'll just wait for someone to dig up some pictures
> 
> ETA: what the hell happened to DannyDapper, anyway? I was liking him.



I think it's difficult. Mostly because, when I think about my body, I'm pretty aware of the fact that it's a pretty absurd piece of machinery. So even when I'm thinking sexy thoughts and smiling big I'm still remotely aware of how goofy I look. I don't think it's just a fat man thing either. You look at most male model's posing and you get a sense that they're very aware of how cheesy it all is.


----------



## Zowie

I want to put my head between those bellies. >.>

But for "posing" shots, it just doesn't work for men in general. They try and translate the female sexy pose to a more male version. And I don't believe that most women find it really attractive, but it's the only way to look at a guy, because of a pic of him sitting there reading a book just feels silly to get exceited about. Or something.

But, I'll take goofy over hot in any case.


----------



## Melian

Now let's just be clear: I'm not saying I want pictures of guys leaning over balconies looking longingly at a sunset or shit like that, haha....but I'm also not into the lying-on-a-couch-in-dirty-underwear-with-cat-litter-in-background pic, either. It's a continuum, and of the pictures of fat guys you'll easily find online, the latter dominates, unfortunately. Fat guys don't tend to be the targets of _professional _photographers, and that probably contributes, because if you take thousands of semi-cheesy shots, there's a good chance that a few will end up being hot.


----------



## fat hiker

Sorry, do we have to post photos, or can we just relate sightings?

The college I'm currently taking courses at has three departments populated with a fair share of 'bigger guys' - transport trades, construction trades and computers/info tech. One day, I was heading downstairs when I saw something that FFAs would have enjoyed - there's a large, wooden platform about half way down the stairs (which are on the south side of the building), and the stairs have floor to ceiling windows. There, on the platform, with his hat over head to keep the sun off, was a large, young BHM having a snooze - about 5'10" or so, and perhaps 350 pounds, with his somewhat-too-tight jeans not quite meeting his somewhat-snug rugby shirt, so a ring of belly fat was getting the sunshine treatment. 

I didn't have a camera with me, or I might have tried a surreptitious shot from the balcony on the stairs above him to post here for y'all....


----------



## chicken legs

the one on the bike reallly gets me.

Woooottt...this is the first time I post a pic...


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> the one on the bike reallly gets me.
> 
> Woooottt...this is the first time I post a pic...



OK Escapist fixed it here ya go...

thanks babe 

View attachment cover2.jpg


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Oh HI, Zach Galifianakis :eat2:



He is super handsome... but! I don't find him attractive without a beard.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bobby Moynihan from SNL.

Adorable.


----------



## JulieD

where did this come from? this makes my happy!
*likes*


----------



## Surlysomething

Why hello, handsome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Belllllly!


----------



## Anjula

Graham Elliot. In the middle ofc! Nothing better than a guy that knows how to cook and enjoy it, yumm


----------



## lucca23v2

The train ride in NYC usually sucks.. but every once in a while.. you get some wonderful trips.. I got to look at this for my 45 minute commute... :Feeling Lucky:


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. Lucky you. :eat2:




lucca23v2 said:


> The train ride in NYC usually sucks.. but every once in a while.. you get some wonderful trips.. I got to look at this for my 45 minute commute... :Feeling Lucky:


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> The train ride in NYC usually sucks.. but every once in a while.. you get some wonderful trips.. I got to look at this for my 45 minute commute... :Feeling Lucky:



The photo vanished?


----------



## lucca23v2

fat hiker said:


> The photo vanished?



no... I had to take it down because it was someone I didn't know or have permission to post a picture of.. yadda.. yadda.. yadda.. so I took it down.


----------



## lucca23v2

here is a good one..

Kevin Smith.. yum!!!!!!!!!!!! Chunky, belly, nerdy/geeky... he is super hot!!! 

View attachment Kevin Smith.jpg


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> no... I had to take it down because it was someone I didn't know or have permission to post a picture of.. yadda.. yadda.. yadda.. so I took it down.



Did the person contact you, or did you just think that you shouldn't post their photo, or is that one of the rules around here?

I only ask because, unless there's a rule around here, there really aren't any laws restricting you posting photos of total strangers, if you took them in a public place - and a bus or train or subway is a public place. You only run into restrictions if you're using the photo for profit, or if you took it in a private area.


----------



## lucca23v2

fat hiker said:


> Did the person contact you, or did you just think that you shouldn't post their photo, or is that one of the rules around here?
> 
> I only ask because, unless there's a rule around here, there really aren't any laws restricting you posting photos of total strangers, if you took them in a public place - and a bus or train or subway is a public place. You only run into restrictions if you're using the photo for profit, or if you took it in a private area.



I took it in the train... a public place. I am not sure if there is a rule.. but it is what it is.. no biggie.. there are plenty of celeb eye candy that I can post pictures of..lol


----------



## Tad

Hiker;

I put on that horribly uncomfortable 'moderator hat' (do they make those things out of virtual nettles? I swear as soon as I think of virtually putting it on I get itchy...) and asked her to take it down. 

There have been enough cases of people from Dimensions having their pics used without their permission on other sites, that I think the social contract here is not to put up photos of others without their permission, barring the implied permission that comes with being a celebrity/performers/public figure.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Hiker;
> 
> I put on that horribly uncomfortable 'moderator hat' (do they make those things out of virtual nettles? I swear as soon as I think of virtually putting it on I get itchy...) and asked her to take it down.
> 
> There have been enough cases of people from Dimensions having their pics used without their permission on other sites, that I think the social contract here is not to put up photos of others without their permission, barring the implied permission that comes with being a celebrity/performers/public figure.



I think you made the right call. I don't believe that being in public counts as consent to having your picture taken and posted online. I have a group of kids that's working on a project on beauty and they're printing up photo releases for anyone they may want to take a picture of.


----------



## BigChaz

Everyone knows that if you take a picture of a person in public you have already captured their soul anyways. No matter what, you win.


----------



## lucca23v2

no biggie.. there are plenty of male celeb eye candy I can post...


----------



## Surlysomething

If I ever spotted someone trying to take a picture of me out in public I would go Sean Penn on their ass.

Just sayin..



BigChaz said:


> Everyone knows that if you take a picture of a person in public you have already captured their soul anyways. No matter what, you win.


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> Everyone knows that if you take a picture of a person in public you have already captured their soul anyways. No matter what, you win.



darn it, someone rep him for me!


----------



## lucca23v2

Done Tad...


----------



## AuntHen

I think Josh Gad is a total cutie! He is soooooo funny in most of his movies and was adorable as the voice of Olaf the snowman in Frozen. He recently lost a bunch of weight but that's his choice. Here are some pics before the (full) weight loss...


----------



## lucca23v2

Jack Black... YUM!! 

View attachment jack black.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Kevin James YUM!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Kevin James.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Tad said:


> darn it, someone rep him for me!





lucca23v2 said:


> Done Tad...



Too kind, too kind.


----------



## kilo riley

Surlysomething said:


> If I ever spotted someone trying to take a picture of me out in public I would go Sean Penn on their ass.
> 
> Just sayin..



I see your Sean Penn and raise you an Alec Baldwin.


----------



## terpsichore

i don't have a picture because that would be weird  but i had a piano lesson for the first time in about a month, and my piano teacher gained weight. omg that was a distracting lesson. :wubu: while not a bhm, he is slightly chubby and that is enough to make me melt.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just saw this. hahaha




kilo riley said:


> I see your Sean Penn and raise you an Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Noodles

Not my best, but...eh 

View attachment IMG_125710987722880.jpeg


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Hiker;
> 
> I put on that horribly uncomfortable 'moderator hat' (do they make those things out of virtual nettles? I swear as soon as I think of virtually putting it on I get itchy...) and asked her to take it down.
> 
> There have been enough cases of people from Dimensions having their pics used without their permission on other sites, that I think the social contract here is not to put up photos of others without their permission, barring the implied permission that comes with being a celebrity/performers/public figure.



And that's a reasonable social contract, especially for a site like this, and I respect it. (Though earlier in the 'Random BHM hotness' column it was not uncommon.)

I raise it only because, as someone who made a living as a photojournalist, and still does a lot of photography in public, I run into a lot of people assuming that there are some legal rules around taking pictures in public places - and really there are very few, as long as you don't make a profit from the image. If you're out in public areas, you essentially have no privacy - that's the nature of being out in public. (And with the growing numbers of CCTVs out there, you really have no privacy!)


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> I raise it only because, as someone who made a living as a photojournalist, and still does a lot of photography in public, I run into a lot of people assuming that there are some legal rules around taking pictures in public places - and really there are very few, as long as you don't make a profit from the image. If you're out in public areas, you essentially have no privacy - that's the nature of being out in public. (And with the growing numbers of CCTVs out there, you really have no privacy!)



So true, so very true (re: no real privacy).

This topic was on my mind a bit over the weekend. In one of those weird twists that keep parenting interesting, my son asked to go to the national art gallery (a couple of years ago he probably would have given up a weeks allowance to be spared). 

It is a gorgeous building, and I there was a couple of times when I wanted to pull out my phone and grab a picture of my wife, because a) I like taking pictures of her and b) the setting would make for very cool pics. But there always seemed to be someone else around at the perfect moment (and she won't pose nicely, have to catch the moment when it is happening). I refrained, because I didn't want to be catching other people in the pic....but I was wondering, these days, how much of an exception I might be in that regard?


----------



## Yakatori

An old person, a truly old person, does not give a *damn*. They will just walk right up to a anyone chosen at random and say something like, "_Do you know how to take a picture with a cell phone?_" And then just hand off their own (clam-shell flip)phone to a total stranger to _just take a picture_ for them. As such, they will more so tend to get a pass on some of the finer points of this particular area of etiquette. As they should.

Otherwise, if you're in a museum or somewhat of a picturesque setting, or at least part of some sort of gathering for a legitimate occasion (birthday, anniversary, etc...at a restaurant or something); then I would say there is a certain degree of social-latitude extended to you. Just in taking a an extra second or two to more openly ready & aim your device, i.e. to a little more clearly demonstrate that you're not taking the shot surrepticiously, giving the others a fair chance to take themselves out of it. Or, to look at it another way, photo-bomb you.

Basically, think of 5-7 seconds as your ideal window, within which it's actually somewhat more incumbent on the bystander to get out of the way of your shot than it is for you to respect their not wanting to be photographed. The further you go beyond that, longer or shorter; then it more seems like you're trying to catch someone off-guard.

I think so, anyway. Partly because you will also tend to notice that, even in a very crowded, heavily-trafficked area like Grand Central's Main Concourse; if you're obviously trying to get a certain local feature in your shot, the ceiling, the clock, etc..; people will tend make their way around just so as not disrupt you. Or even, some, will stand-briefly in the way of others, as if to help. 

I've seen people do that. You just can't, you know, take too, too much advantage.

Conversely, if you're just a guy who likes to take pictures, alone, by yourself, and particularly if you're taking them at some distance to the human subjects largely unknown to you; then, yeah, you will tend to draw some negative attention that way. In which case, regardless of what laws or freedoms may apply, it's generally not a good idea to let your mouth write checks your ass can't cash.


----------



## MrSensible

And I guess there's always the option of just blurring out faces, or cropping the photos you take (although, it might require a heavy amount of butchering, depending on how crowded the place is.) I tend to be fairly photo averse most of the time, so this isn't a huge problem for me, but it's interesting to think back on outings with the family and how little attention we actually paid to that sort of thing when taking pictures. If a random bystander was in frame, their souls were just unsuspecting victims of the mighty Polaroid...


----------



## lucca23v2

To be honest I never think about it. I don't have a problem with people taking my picture. That being said I can see why someone would get mad. That is why I took it down. I might just take your suggestion Mr. Sensible and blur out peoples faces.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> So true, so very true (re: no real privacy).
> 
> This topic was on my mind a bit over the weekend. In one of those weird twists that keep parenting interesting, my son asked to go to the national art gallery (a couple of years ago he probably would have given up a weeks allowance to be spared).
> 
> It is a gorgeous building, and I there was a couple of times when I wanted to pull out my phone and grab a picture of my wife, because a) I like taking pictures of her and b) the setting would make for very cool pics. But there always seemed to be someone else around at the perfect moment (and she won't pose nicely, have to catch the moment when it is happening). I refrained, because I didn't want to be catching other people in the pic....but I was wondering, these days, how much of an exception I might be in that regard?



As Yakatori says, I think if you 'set it up' and give people a few seconds to decide to 'vacate the frame', very few or no people will mind. Of course, that may be too long to grab a casual shot of your wife! (I know my wife is also 'photo averse' except for posed family portraits.)


----------



## fat hiker

Yakatori said:


> An old person, a truly old person, does not give a *damn*. They will just walk right up to a anyone chosen at random and say something like, "_Do you know how to take a picture with a cell phone?_" And then just hand off their own (clam-shell flip)phone to a total stranger to _just take a picture_ for them. As such, they will more so tend to get a pass on some of the finer points of this particular area of etiquette. As they should.



I see a lot of people much younger than 'truly old' doing this, especially in touristy spots; I often end up being the one who is handed the camera! I dunno, do I look especially honest or helpful or something?


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad and Fat Hiker, For the most part, most older fat people try to avoid the camera. Specially since it tends to make you look bigger. Thank goodness this new generation does everything with pictures so the chubby/fat/thick people are more welcoming of taking pictures and posing for pictures.


----------



## Surlysomething

Moar Picktures, Por Favor!


:d


----------



## lucca23v2

I love this BHM!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Hugo Reyes.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

kilo riley said:


> I see your Sean Penn and raise you an Alec Baldwin.



Oh yea? Well I see your Alec Badwin and raise you a Kanye West.


----------



## lucca23v2

I wish there was a full body one.. he is hotter now. 

View attachment haley Joel.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Haley Joel Osment.jpg


----------



## Anjula




----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. :eat2:



Anjula said:


>


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. :eat2:



Uhhh, YEAH. Damn.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


>



Damn... :smitten:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Damn...


----------



## ConnieLynn

lucca23v2 said:


> I wish there was a full body one.. he is hotter now.



Wow, he is so cute chubby!


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Damn...



yeah yeah.. hot pic.. ummm.. can I see a pic of the tatt?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

lucca23v2 said:


> yeah yeah.. hot pic.. ummm.. can I see a pic of the tatt?



Well, It was meant to be more of a joke haha. 

Here's the tattoo.


----------



## Amaranthine

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Well, It was meant to be more of a joke haha.
> 
> Here's the tattoo.



That's really nice work. 

Is your choice of moth related to Silence of the Lambs? Or did it just happen to be conveniently thematic?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Amaranthine said:


> That's really nice work.
> 
> Is your choice of moth related to Silence of the Lambs? Or did it just happen to be conveniently thematic?



Thanks. Both, kinda. Always thought the deaths head hawk moth was cool from Silence Of The Lambs and it fit well for the theme and placement on my arm. 

I have no intentions on making a lady suit though. Haha


----------



## MrSensible

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Well, It was meant to be more of a joke haha.
> 
> Here's the tattoo.



Whoever is responsible for that puts most of the local artists around here to shame -- at least from the work I've seen. Very well done.

Not to discredit any aspiring tattoo artists, of course. I can't even imagine how difficult it must be.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks man. The shop I go to for all my tattoo work is really reputable. All the artists there are incredibly talented. Not cheap either but when getting pictures put into your skin cheap shouldn't be the concern haha. 

It's not finished yet but I'm extremely happy with the work so far.


----------



## lucca23v2

lol... I wasn't joking. That is a hot pic of you. It's just that the partial tatt caught my eye. 

That is amazing work!!!!!!!!! I love them all!

plus I was starting to feel a bit stalker-ish always telling you that your pics are hot...


----------



## MrSensible

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks man. The shop I go to for all my tattoo work is really reputable. All the artists there are incredibly talented. Not cheap either but when getting pictures put into your skin cheap shouldn't be the concern haha.
> 
> It's not finished yet but I'm extremely happy with the work so far.



I can understand that. I'm thinking of getting a tat myself sometime in the not-so-distant future, and I plan to do a shit ton of shopping around before I make my decision. A friend of mine got a ram's head on his shoulder at one of the cheaper parlors around here, and well, I doubt I would have ever known what the hell it was if he hadn't told me .

You'll have to post some new pics once it's finished.


----------



## bayone

lucca23v2 said:


> I wish there was a full body one.. he is hotter now.



It took me a week to figure out who that was -- I hadn't seen him since _Second-Hand Lions._

Now I really need to see _Tusk_ and _Anti-Claus_ when they come out.


----------



## lucca23v2

bayone said:


> It took me a week to figure out who that was -- I hadn't seen him since _Second-Hand Lions._
> 
> Now I really need to see _Tusk_ and _Anti-Claus_ when they come out.



Yes.. he is unrecognizable....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

lucca23v2 said:


> lol... I wasn't joking. That is a hot pic of you. It's just that the partial tatt caught my eye.
> 
> That is amazing work!!!!!!!!! I love them all!
> 
> plus I was starting to feel a bit stalker-ish always telling you that your pics are hot...



Thanks. I'm pretty happy with the way they've turned out.


----------



## bayone

lucca23v2 said:


> Yes.. he is unrecognizable....



Still hoping he goes into directing -- I remember seeing him interviewed as a kid and was struck by how intelligent and thoughtful he seemed.


----------



## TwilightStarr

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Damn...



LOL!  Your version is way hotter!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Randomly saw this guy on an episode "BBQ Pitmasters". I hate BBQ but this dude is HOT!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I'm glad I found another thread to sub to.... XD


----------



## Aust99

Me too! ............


----------



## fat hiker

What do people think of this video, where the only male dancer is a BHM?

(And about the body-positive message of this song in general?)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk[/ame]


----------



## Tad

This was also posted to the main board, last week, where it inspired a tiny amount of conversation. It was certainly agreed there that he has it going on 

And I'd _almost_ gotten the chorus out of my mind's ear, curse you!


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat hiker said:


> What do people think of this video, where the only male dancer is a BHM?
> 
> (And about the body-positive message of this song in general?)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk



........one of those dancers has the damnest buttocks. I'm..... wah? :huh:


----------



## MsBrightside

I confess that I have never watched Glee; but Max Adler is a cutie, even if he isn't that big. 

View attachment MaxAdlerGlee.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

MsBrightside said:


> I confess that I have never watched Glee; but Max Adler is a cutie, even if he isn't that big.



Seriously loved this guy anytime I watched Glee. I stopped watching after awhile and have yet to catch back up, dunno if I ever will... but he is sooo yum. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Brent Sexton from The Killing, Deadwood..etc

So freakin' hot. :eat2: 

View attachment Brent-Sexton-3-grande.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Brent Sexton from The Killing, Deadwood..etc
> 
> So freakin' hot. :eat2:



he was on something I saw in the last couple of years and I really didn't like him in it. Meaning he did a really good job because I hated his character.


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> Brent Sexton from The Killing, Deadwood..etc
> 
> So freakin' hot. :eat2:



I've been watching Surface with my family, and I had to do a double-take after seeing this. He's definitely in it, and certainly worth noticing. 

...yet, the show is still passable.


----------



## Surlysomething

Luke Wessman - Tattoo artists (and straight!)

:eat2: 

View attachment Luke Wessman.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Holy shit he is hot!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I know, right? So freakin' delicious.

Haha



Aust99 said:


> Holy shit he is hot!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Using the term delicious when speaking about another human makes my skin crawl. I mean unless you're actually eating them with a nice chianti. 

Shame on you Canada you're in "supper" territory.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. I look at him like he's a piece of meat. :eat2:

That's not even close to the horror that is "supper". If I used the word "moist" in there, then you could be disappointed in me.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Using the term delicious when speaking about another human makes my skin crawl. I mean unless you're actually eating them with a nice chianti.
> 
> Shame on you Canada you're in "supper" territory.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Whatever. Just knock it off. Haha


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> Luke Wessman - Tattoo artists (and straight!)
> 
> :eat2:



Um, holy wow give me some of that please. Or all of it. I'll take it all. :wubu:


----------



## MsBrightside

Greg Grunberg :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I've always thought he was very attractive too. :eat2:




MsBrightside said:


> Greg Grunberg :happy:


----------



## fat hiker

Take a look at this ad from the 1960s - it starts at minute 3:00 of this video assemblage:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWTsFVkrFc[/ame]

Now, if Alka Seltzer did ads like that now....


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I've always thought he was very attractive too. :eat2:




Mmmmmm....same.


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> Luke Wessman - Tattoo artists (and straight!)
> 
> :eat2:



OMG YES HAWT!!!


And those two... Yes please I will take them both with a side of that tatto artist &#128525;


----------



## ODFFA

I...... have lost my ability to even. For the love of all that is awesome, do yourselves a favour and watch this :wubu:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_WXh8q7MOE[/ame]


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I...... have lost my ability to even. For the love of all that is awesome, do yourselves a favour and watch this :wubu:



He found great poems, and wow did he deliver them!

But honestly, Im intrigued about how you found this. Link somewhere? Deep searching through youtube? Mystical inspiration? Your FA-senses were tingling? 

To be clear, I'm glad you found it and shared it!


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA said:


> I...... have lost my ability to even. For the love of all that is awesome, do yourselves a favour and watch this :wubu:


 
That was definitely worth watching--thanks for posting.  

He's so young in that video; I hope he still has that same confidence today along with plenty of opportunities to make the most of it.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> He found great poems, and wow did he deliver them!
> 
> But honestly, Im intrigued about how you found this. Link somewhere? Deep searching through youtube? Mystical inspiration? Your FA-senses were tingling?
> 
> To be clear, I'm glad you found it and shared it!



Tingling FA senses + deep youtube searching = you're welcome 



MsBrightside said:


> That was definitely worth watching--thanks for posting.
> 
> He's so young in that video; I hope he still has that same confidence today along with plenty of opportunities to make the most of it.



There are a good few videos up on that same channel of him singing and guitaring. Some quite recent. Pretty awesome voice too.

This appears to be a song he wrote himself, so it does sound like he's embraced the main attitudes of the poems he chose :happy:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD3ZbRAbu-g[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA said:


> There are a good few videos up on that same channel of him singing and guitaring. Some quite recent. Pretty awesome voice too.
> 
> This appears to be a song he wrote himself, so it does sound like he's embraced the main attitudes of the poems he chose :happy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD3ZbRAbu-g


 
Thanks! That's great to see; I'll have to check out some of his other stuff.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Tingling FA senses + deep youtube searching = you're welcome



He's super adorable. 

~~~

I was happy to see this song/video getting a lot of attention. Because: Well, the guy is kind of huge and actually really cute. I usually hate that style of glasses, but they work! And it's a popular rap song that has fun, innocent lyrics for once. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IrQHeDcMi8[/ame]


----------



## Melian

Five seasons in, and I'm still having random fantasies about fucking Varys from Game of Thrones. Too bad he's a eunuch and all.


----------



## Tad

LoL Melian! Those little details that get in the way....


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> LoL Melian! Those little details that get in the way....



Right! Such a minor issue. Can be solved with one or more strap-ons.


----------



## youareneverready

Not a bad album title...






(He's a British comedian/actor/musician...very funny, worth checking out on youtube or whatnot)


----------



## Crumbling

Melian said:


> Right! Such a minor issue. Can be solved with one or more strap-ons.




That's your answer to everything!

(Which isn't to say you're wrong.)


----------



## A_Gainer_Girl_14

Surlysomething said:


> Please post your random BHM hotness here too.
> 
> Any pics!


This is my boyfriend. He's starting to get a little chub <3 

View attachment Snapchat-4590924482384280586.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

A_Gainer_Girl_14 said:


> This is my boyfriend. He's starting to get a little chub <3



*Awww, adorbs!:wubu: Keep feeding that boy, you might just make a proper BHM out of him!*


----------



## squeezablysoft

*This is a nice husky boy from my church, with a rockin' badonkadonk, love how enthusiastic he sounds about lunch, "We're eatin' downstairs!" :eat2::eat1::smitten:
View My Video*


----------



## Melian

I love this man. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRlwo-UaFGs[/ame]

Watch the whole thing, because it's hilarious...but 2:25 and on....


----------



## fat hiker

How many others have seen this one?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkWfHi4zmu8[/ame]

And, is some of it photoshopped? Or are his arms really that strong?


----------



## squeezablysoft

fat hiker said:


> How many others have seen this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkWfHi4zmu8
> 
> And, is some of it photoshopped? Or are his arms really that strong?



*VERY HOT!:smitten: Seriously, the world needs way more BHM exotic dancers. I wonder if that was all real too, if so he must have a lot of muscle under that fat! Only problem is I watched this just before suppertime and had to wipe the grin off my face before going out in front of the fam.*


----------



## squeezablysoft

*This may be TMI, but I just really want to thank fat hiker for posting that construction worker vid, that lovely Big Boy just helped me achieve a personal best of 4 orgasms in 8 minutes this morning! :wubu::smitten: Seriously, I'd pay good cash money to see a BHM strip club, but I don't suppose there will ever be high enough demand for such a thing for it to happen. :really sad: *


----------



## Cobra Verde

Orgasm talk is always welcome from anyone not related to me.








fat hiker said:


> And, is some of it photoshopped? Or are his arms really that strong?


*blinks*


----------



## squeezablysoft

youareneverready said:


> Not a bad album title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He's a British comedian/actor/musician...very funny, worth checking out on youtube or whatnot)



*This guy is hot, too, and yes, awesome album title!*


----------



## squeezablysoft

*What do** I* *have to do to get Jack Black to come sit in MY kitchen and talk about food??? We have pretty similar tastes evidently.*


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqyPdWsjM34&list=WL&index=139[/ame]


----------



## squeezablysoft

*OK, I admit it, I'm on a Jack Black video binge. :blush: He's always been tubby, but he's really fattened up this year:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9DcMg0YXnc[/ame]
Compare that with this video from summer 2014 (Eric Stonestreet+Jack Black twerking=be still my FFA heart!):
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq7Eki5EZ8o[/ame]
Question for y'all, is that out of breath from EWF (Exertion While Fat) thing hot or not? I admit it kinda turns me on, but it makes me a lil sad too especially in Jack's case cause he's always been so energetic for a chubby boy.*


----------



## loopytheone

squeezablysoft said:


> *Question for y'all, is that out of breath from EWF (Exertion While Fat) thing hot or not? I admit it kinda turns me on, but it makes me a lil sad too especially in Jack's case cause he's always been so energetic for a chubby boy.*



For me, yes, it is (within limits, obviously, I don't like the idea of people struggling with everyday things they need to do). In Jack Black's case, I'd say it is more a matter of him getting older than anything, and also, pretty sure anybody would be out of breath after doing all that, regardless of age/weight.


----------



## squeezablysoft

loopytheone said:


> For me, yes, it is (within limits, obviously, I don't like the idea of people struggling with everyday things they need to do). In Jack Black's case, I'd say it is more a matter of him getting older than anything, and also, pretty sure anybody would be out of breath after doing all that, regardless of age/weight.



*Prolly so, it's hot to think it's just cause he's so fat though.*


----------



## forp1940

fat hiker said:


> How many others have seen this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkWfHi4zmu8
> 
> And, is some of it photoshopped? Or are his arms really that strong?


oh my goodness! This is the second hottest thing I have ever watched!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

forp1940 said:


> oh my goodness! This is the second hottest thing I have ever watched!!



*Only thing that could've made it better would've been if he'd taken off more than just his hard hat.  What was the first hottest thing you have ever watched?*


----------



## forp1940

squeezablysoft said:


> *Only thing that could've made it better would've been if he'd taken off more than just his hard hat.  What was the first hottest thing you have ever watched?*


the first hottest thing would be my bf with his shirt off grease up to his elbows and on his belly. All that and he is fixing his vehicle at the same time. I love dating a mechanic!!


----------



## fat hiker

A BHM dancing by a pool!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYgbm8NPO34[/ame]


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I want to be the waiter in the picture here:
https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/secrets-only-restaurant-servers-know*


----------



## fat hiker

squeezablysoft said:


> *I want to be the waiter in the picture here:
> https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/secrets-only-restaurant-servers-know*




Nice image; thanks for sharing!


----------



## fat hiker

fat hiker said:


> How many others have seen this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkWfHi4zmu8
> 
> And, is some of it photoshopped? Or are his arms really that strong?



Regrettably, the account that hosted that video has been taken down; the original seems to have been an advertisement for a 'payday loan' type operation: 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jye8QUnjG10[/ame]

Though it is also here, with 'Freak' as the music:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ata63JFES1k[/ame]


----------



## Crumbling

fat hiker said:


> Regrettably, the account that hosted that video has been taken down; the original seems to have been an advertisement for a 'payday loan' type operation:



moneysupermarket is an insurance/loans/interest rates comparison site...

and they have several dancers 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdeB1eGK57o[/ame]


----------



## forp1940

fat hiker said:


> A BHM dancing by a pool!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYgbm8NPO34


I saw this one on some entertainment news show thing my gram watches and I nearly fainted!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

* A bit older and balder than I might prefer, but still I'd cuddle that. I'd cuddle that HARD. ALL night long.

https://www.thrillist.com/sex-dating/nation/traditional-dating-habits-that-should-make-a-comeback*


----------



## djudex

Found this whilst rambling about Reddit this morning, happy stalking ladies

https://www.reddit.com/r/BHMGoneWild/


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Found this whilst rambling about Reddit this morning, happy stalking ladies
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BHMGoneWild/



It reminds me of old Dims but with headless belly and dick pics. I need face or GTFO 

Also youve set the bar too high so it is mediocre at best  

Yep just spreading my shameless Jude love all over this board again. SAH-ree guize (but not sorry)


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Yep just spreading my shameless Jude love all over this board again. SAH-ree guize (but not sorry)



https://youtu.be/J-nMhDH8cQw?t=4m31s


----------



## rabbitislove

I had to rep you Dwes. Its been a long week and I needed an Archer themed laugh/ovary bust


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I just spent seven minutes going through that subreddit. I just looked at a whole lot of dicks and I'm not even upset about.


----------



## johniav

I believe that I might have slightly crossed into the realm of being overweight. Just by chance though.


----------



## dwesterny

Recycling is good for the environment.


----------



## johniav

dwesterny said:


> Recycling is good for the environment.


Something lately appears to me.......What a long strange trip it's veen.


----------



## ODFFA

I was just wasting my Sunday evening on some Youtube nostalgia, when suddenly...







Ladies and gentlemen, I give you.... the creator of (Castle) Wolfenstein, Silas Warner.


----------



## rabbitislove

Just in time for Halloween. 70's Loaf! 

(I love RHPS!)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw[/ame]


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> just in time for halloween. 70's loaf!
> 
> (i love rhps!)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmrl55u0edw



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tad

Back in the late 80s when I was in University my guilty pleasure on TV was "Head of the Class." 
a) a show about smart, dorky, kids, how could I not watch?
b) although my attractions have always been mostly to fat folk, it has never been only to faties, and the Simone character pushed a number of my buttons (yes, yet another guy who had a weakness for red-heads)
c) One of the students was fat (by TV standards -- he was supposed to be this very fat kid, but wasn't so huge), and the principle was quite fat too. It was so rare to get to see fat characters on TV that I was eager to see them each week.

I don't know if any of the FFA are old enough to have been oggling that show back in the day?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HgHoGP9UPs[/ame]


----------



## Tad

And just saw this .... mostly big from muscles, but those power lifters are seldom exactly skinny, either .....

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/e...rd-after-1-005-pound-raw-squat-153242124.html


----------



## djudex

http://i.imgur.com/dDJTabI.gifv


----------



## loopytheone

djudex said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dDJTabI.gifv



BHM's got talent!


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dDJTabI.gifv



I just felt my knees shatter into a million pieces


----------



## Anjula

djudex said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dDJTabI.gifv




Not my type but definitely got the moves!


----------



## Anjula

https://youtu.be/AHZTF413JmI

The perfect pear &#128525; And omg he knows his way around drums


----------



## loopytheone

Anjula said:


> https://youtu.be/AHZTF413JmI
> 
> The perfect pear &#128525; And omg he knows his way around drums



Niiiiice! This settles it, all BHM should be required to enthusiastically play drums in the future. I could watch that all day! :smitten:


----------



## fat hiker

Anjula said:


> https://youtu.be/AHZTF413JmI
> 
> The perfect pear &#128525; And omg he knows his way around drums



Is this him again? If so, he's playing for a lot longer.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hedqYLzhxRg[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

If you like your fellas big and strong, I'm just stumbled across this Russian giant - a 430 pound superheavyweight weightlifter, called Chingiz:
http://www.allthingsgym.com/chingiz-mogushkov-training-hall-2016-russian-championships/


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> If you like your fellas big and strong, I'm just stumbled across this Russian giant - a 430 pound superheavyweight weightlifter, called Chingiz:
> http://www.allthingsgym.com/chingiz-mogushkov-training-hall-2016-russian-championships/



Mmmmh - oh my - what a bear.... :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Been listening to A Tribe Called Red today and read about them on CBC. BHMs with great beats and an empowering message. 

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/schedule-...s-music-and-issues-to-the-forefront-1.3821033


----------



## fat hiker

I haven't seen the movie yet, but the character played by Dwayne Johnson in 'Moana' seems a fairly self-assured BHM - a demi-god BHM, yet!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79DijItQXMM[/ame]


----------



## rabbitislove

http://bodypositivityforguys.tumblr.com/

Lots of adorable chubbies


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> http://bodypositivityforguys.tumblr.com/
> 
> Lots of adorable chubbies



Wow, they are all so gorgeous, I'm so happy to see something like this!


----------



## dwesterny

Figured the FFAs might like this.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/christmas-themed-dudeoir-shoot-will-heat-your-holidays-right-up_us_58594e41e4b03904470aae68?section=us_women


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> http://bodypositivityforguys.tumblr.com/
> 
> Lots of adorable chubbies



I clicked, looking to perv....and basically EVERY GUY has a fucking beard. I hate beards. They turn my panties into the Sahara desert. When will this awful trend be over??

/sad rant


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I clicked, looking to perv....and basically EVERY GUY has a fucking beard. I hate beards. They turn my panties into the Sahara desert. When will this awful trend be over??
> 
> /sad rant



I predict 2024 (these things seem to run for around a decade, I think?)

And this won't be everyone's cup of tea, but maybe could help some people get through long winter days .... http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jkmu/


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I predict 2024 (these things seem to run for around a decade, I think?)



Nooooooo. *dies*



Tad said:


> And this won't be everyone's cup of tea, but maybe could help some people get through long winter days .... http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jkmu/



Bf and I seriously considered buying one of those a while ago, but we don't have the space for it. Also, I think he'd get jealous.


----------



## Jeannie

Melian said:


> I clicked, looking to perv....and basically EVERY GUY has a fucking beard. I hate beards. They turn my panties into the Sahara desert. When will this awful trend be over??
> 
> /sad rant



You must spread rep around before giving it to Melian again. 

In other words...

*Right on Sister!!*


----------



## Tad

Hey, I lived through the great perm craze of the 1980s and lived to tell of the horrors -- the frizz, the FRIZZ I tell you  -- y’all will survive the beardly years.

Although ... I’m not against you preaching against them, by any means. My version of two days stubble is what some guys have by 7pm, so I’ll just stay clean shaved rather than embarrass myself with a beard worthy of a fifteen year old. The sooner you can kill this craze and make me a modicum less uncool than I already am, the happier I’ll be. I mean, all those guys for whom staying clean shaved is frankly difficult, I’m glad they are getting their moment to show off their follicular fortitude, and I hope we don’t go as heavily anti-beard as was the case most of the past few decades.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Hey, I lived through the great perm craze of the 1980s and lived to tell of the horrors -- the frizz, the FRIZZ I tell you  -- yall will survive the beardly years.
> 
> Although ... Im not against you preaching against them, by any means. My version of two days stubble is what some guys have by 7pm, so Ill just stay clean shaved rather than embarrass myself with a beard worthy of a fifteen year old. The sooner you can kill this craze and make me a modicum less uncool than I already am, the happier Ill be. I mean, all those guys for whom staying clean shaved is frankly difficult, Im glad they are getting their moment to show off their follicular fortitude, and I hope we dont go as heavily anti-beard as was the case most of the past few decades.



If I can judge by what I'm seeing on college campus, then the beard trend is already showing signs of waning - numbers are down, and those still sporting beards are clearly those 'into' it, and sporting seriously neat beards. Clean-shaven is definitely making a comeback! And, mercifully, the 'two days stubble' seems to be really on the way out.


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> If I can judge by what I'm seeing on college campus, then the beard trend is already showing signs of waning - numbers are down, and those still sporting beards are clearly those 'into' it, and sporting seriously neat beards. Clean-shaven is definitely making a comeback! And, mercifully, the 'two days stubble' seems to be really on the way out.



Interesting -- they still seem to be de rigeur for barristas and waiters, but that is a slightly older age group than you'd be seeing, mostly.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Also i am really not into body hair too, regardless of the face. I know guys are supposed to be hairy but give me skin as smooth and pale as a baby's bottom any day...


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> I clicked, looking to perv....and basically EVERY GUY has a fucking beard. I hate beards. They turn my panties into the Sahara desert. When will this awful trend be over??
> 
> /sad rant





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Also i am really not into body hair too, regardless of the face. I know guys are supposed to be hairy but give me skin as smooth and pale as a baby's bottom any day...



Your unrealistic body hair standards and shaving requirements are all a part of how the Matriarchy is oppressing us.


----------



## agouderia

Melian said:


> I clicked, looking to perv....and basically EVERY GUY has a fucking beard. I hate beards. They turn my panties into the Sahara desert. When will this awful trend be over??



Let's see - the first modern day beard trend in the 16th century lasted for about 90 years .... the second one at the end of the 19th century about 40 years ....

With beards it depends in my book - on the cut of the face and the hair quality and maintenance.

I hate the mattress in the face or glued-on Sauerkraut-look. But a classy Sir Francis Drake look on the right guy - fine indeed. 
Some guys can even pull of a moustache - even though I know that is a highly unpopular opinion these days...

But you're right about the guys in the link - not one good look. Many big guys seem to think a beard camouflages or slims a chubby face. In 9 out of 10 cases it doesn't - it mostly only makes you look like a badly stuffed animal.




Xyantha Reborn said:


> Also i am really not into body hair too, regardless of the face. I know guys are supposed to be hairy but give me skin as smooth and pale as a baby's bottom any day...



Hmmh - if it has to be hairless, then a guy needs to be really big, for my liking. Type sumo wrestler.
Thin to model type hairless guys either look like Ken (.... as we all know a totally emasculated man) or have those gay porn aesthetics (sometimes even bordering on pedophilia) which simply don't appeal to me as a grown heterosexual woman. Not masculine enough.

So a certain amount of body hair, nicely kept, is fine with me. Only please no hair on the back - then I'll come with the body wax pot.



dwesterny said:


> Your unrealistic body hair standards and shaving requirements are all a part of how the Matriarchy is oppressing us.



Actually the opposite is true. It's the patriarchy that has imposed the no body hair stricture on women literally forever.
As far as men and body hair goes, the fashions have changed over time and culture. And women had no say in defining them - that's peer group self-imposal.


----------



## Anjula

nothing better than a hairy fatty &#128527; A beard is a must!


----------



## loopytheone

I'm with Xy; I prefer no hair. Though this is rare in guys and I can perve over just about anyone with enough effort!


----------



## rabbitislove

Im the opposite over here. Im a facial hair enthusiast 

Ive been having a bluegrass day and listening to these guys. A few BHMs in the band: both hairless and bearded so everyone wins if I share! [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ[/ame]


----------



## Melian

agouderia said:


> Many big guys seem to think a beard camouflages or slims a chubby face. In 9 out of 10 cases it doesn't - it mostly only makes you look like a badly stuffed animal.



Yeah, that's what it seems like a lot of guys are doing - just hiding under a pile of hair and hoping that you don't notice whatever it is they don't like about their face. Or jumping on a trend, because it's trendy.

I guess it's no different than when I cover myself in tattoos to distract from my terrible features, so I can't really judge. LOL.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I guess it's no different than when I cover myself in tattoos to distract from my terrible features, so I can't really judge. LOL.



Ummm, does not compute! (OK, lots of people are crazy critical of their own features, but as a casual observer I can't even guess what you found to be critical of). 

But the same may apply to some of the beards out there, that some people are overly critical of their own faces and are happy to cover them up?


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Yeah, that's what it seems like a lot of guys are doing - just hiding under a pile of hair and hoping that you don't notice whatever it is they don't like about their face. Or jumping on a trend, because it's trendy.
> 
> I guess it's no different than when I cover myself in tattoos to distract from my terrible features, so I can't really judge. LOL.



I have a pile of hair and a beard mostly because I'm a damn dirty hippie at heart. Also shaving sucks. Seriously, scraping your face with a sharp piece of metal on a daily basis while you're half asleep? No thanks. I like natural hair on women too, preferably just trimmed in the right spots so I'm not flossing during the Australian kissing.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> ....as a casual observer I can't even guess what you found to be critical of...



Oh, everything. I've got issues.



dwesterny said:


> I have a pile of hair and a beard mostly because I'm a damn dirty hippie at heart. Also shaving sucks. Seriously, scraping your face with a sharp piece of metal on a daily basis while you're half asleep? No thanks. I like natural hair on women too, preferably just trimmed in the right spots so I'm not flossing during the Australian kissing.



Heh, see, I actually love shaving, so that aspect never really occurred to me. The bf loves it as well, and would rather die than walk around with a beard.


----------



## ElyBiggs

Have we already mentioned Dexter Mayfield? [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFDigzH8d14"]?[/ame] Look at that confidence! Volume warning~


----------



## ElyBiggs

One more, because the related videos are great!
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypP5YItjxk0"]Here.[/ame]


----------



## Anjula

ElyBiggs said:


> One more, because the related videos are great!
> Here.



Omg! He's hot!


----------



## rabbitislove

He is a cutie! 

Below if my video find of actor Ari Stidham. He was on an ABC show called Huge about kids who go to fat camp a few years ago and is still acting. I figured it would be a good post for the ladies who love the facial-hairless BHM 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2-km0-GRLk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2-km0-GRLk[/ame]


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> He is a cutie!
> 
> Below if my video find of actor Ari Stidham. He was on an ABC show called Huge about kids who go to fat camp a few years ago and is still acting. I figured it would be a good post for the ladies who love the facial-hairless BHM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2-km0-GRLk



Omg! It used to be my favorite show ever! I soooo wanted to go to a fat camp hahaha and he was one of the hottest guys! Thanks!


----------



## Melian

ElyBiggs said:


> Have we already mentioned Dexter Mayfield? ? Look at that confidence! Volume warning~





I am now a fan.


----------



## rabbitislove

http://bighandsomes.com/

SSBHM porn. Ya'll are welcome


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> He is a cutie!
> 
> Below if my video find of actor Ari Stidham. He was on an ABC show called Huge about kids who go to fat camp a few years ago and is still acting. I figured it would be a good post for the ladies who love the facial-hairless BHM



Ahhhh, that moob jiggle though! :smitten:


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> http://bighandsomes.com/
> 
> SSBHM porn. Ya'll are welcome



I can't rep you, yet. Haha.


----------



## rabbitislove

I dont do it for the rep. I do it out of the goodness of my heart. 

(and my lust for fatties)


----------



## fat hiker

Melian said:


> I can't rep you, yet. Haha.



I got it for ya, Melian!


----------



## Melian

fat hiker said:


> I got it for ya, Melian!



You're the best


----------



## cinnamitch

Anjula said:


> Omg! It used to be my favorite show ever! I soooo wanted to go to a fat camp hahaha and he was one of the hottest guys! Thanks!



He's on the TV show Scorpion


----------



## dwesterny

Mostly BBWs but a few BHM.http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58a1bf35e4b0ab2d2b171e66?section=us_arts


----------



## Tracii

dwesterny thats a great article and the pics are fabulous.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

dwesterny said:


> Mostly BBWs but a few BHM.http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58a1bf35e4b0ab2d2b171e66?section=us_arts



Thank you for sharing! Great pictures and article!

Love this line towards the end of the article..."This Valentine’s Day, take a moment to celebrate all the ways bodies can be."


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> Mostly BBWs but a few BHM.http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58a1bf35e4b0ab2d2b171e66?section=us_arts



Im not crying, YOU'RE CRYING DWES.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Mostly BBWs but a few BHM.http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58a1bf35e4b0ab2d2b171e66?section=us_arts



I love it! Such beautiful photography! :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Im not crying, YOU'RE CRYING DWES.



I'm not crying, that would be weird. I only cry while masturbating.


----------



## Tad

"Substantia Jones" (the woman behind the Adipositivity Project) was a very active Dimensions poster for quite a few years (under a different name) -- and is someone I still miss. Just a very open, warm, wise person. Which always makes me squirm a little bit, because she eventually concluded that Dimensions wasn't where she wanted to be spending her time, for whatever basket of reasons, and not too long after she left here she started Adipositivity.

I absolutely feel that few people have done something so strong and positive for size acceptance as she has. And given my general admiration for her as a person from before then, it always makes me wonder if I've made good use of my time, hanging around here all these years?

So while I love her site, looking through it always leaves me feeling a little unsettled and questioning my decisions.


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> I absolutely feel that few people have done something so strong and positive for size acceptance as she has. And given my general admiration for her as a person from before then, it always makes me wonder if I've made good use of my time, hanging around here all these years?
> 
> So while I love her site, looking through it always leaves me feeling a little unsettled and questioning my decisions.



I think you have. I feel you are a respectful, kindhearted, genuine person. You live your live with such joy, enthusiasm and body positivity. We are fortunate to have you moderate! You sir are a goddamn Canadian hero.


----------



## rabbitislove

https://www.buzzfeed.com/laurenstrapagiel/new-brunswick-amirite?utm_term=.iiBNMlOR3#.vqMGzmMnV

Here ya go ladies!

Also, Djudex told me about this newcomer BHM musician from the UK: 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3wKzyIN1yk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3wKzyIN1yk[/ame]


----------



## rabbitislove

You know you're a chubby chaser when the world is lusting after your Prime Minister but you're like "Damn, who's that hottie to his left!" 

View attachment Trudeaubhm.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> "Substantia Jones" (the woman behind the Adipositivity Project) was a very active Dimensions poster for quite a few years (under a different name) -- and is someone I still miss. Just a very open, warm, wise person. Which always makes me squirm a little bit, because she eventually concluded that Dimensions wasn't where she wanted to be spending her time, for whatever basket of reasons, and not too long after she left here she started Adipositivity.
> 
> I absolutely feel that few people have done something so strong and positive for size acceptance as she has. And given my general admiration for her as a person from before then, it always makes me wonder if I've made good use of my time, hanging around here all these years?
> 
> So while I love her site, looking through it always leaves me feeling a little unsettled and questioning my decisions.





rabbitislove said:


> I think you have. I feel you are a respectful, kindhearted, genuine person. You live your live with such joy, enthusiasm and body positivity. We are fortunate to have you moderate! You sir are a goddamn Canadian hero.



I can do two things here: echo this statement, and speak for myself. While I don't post as much anymore, I do regularly lurk around here. Specifically looking for a few favorite people and what they have to say. I starting coming here in my mid 20's and would think about what a positive impact you had on all those here. I'm now going on 32 this year and still look forward to everything you have to say. If the only thing I accomplish with the rest of my life is being about 4% more like you, I'll have accomplished something. 

Also keep in mind that me lying about this gains me absolutely nothing. I'm technically losing time by typing this out.

You are indeed, a Canadian hero.


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> You know you're a chubby chaser when the world is lusting after your Prime Minister but you're like "Damn, who's that hottie to his left!"



Damn, he looks good indeed. I love well dressed chubbs.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> You know you're a chubby chaser when the world is lusting after your Prime Minister but you're like "Damn, who's that hottie to his left!"



Looks so adorable! and the beard is a ++++!


----------



## agouderia

rabbitislove said:


> You know you're a chubby chaser when the world is lusting after your Prime Minister but you're like "Damn, who's that hottie to his left!"



Actually, I would appreciate a threesome - and in exactly that setting please!


----------



## Anjula

agouderia said:


> Actually, I would appreciate a threesome - and in exactly that setting please!



Holy shit why haven't i thought of that? I'm seconding this!


----------



## rabbitislove

I third this Trudeau and tubby threesome. :happy::blush:


----------



## djudex

Time to call in ashblonde!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

some BHM... 

View attachment BHM1.jpg


View attachment BHM2.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> some BHM...


 
Where did you spy that one at Diana? Very handsome! And he's got pizza too? So hot!:smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwJDHJM-LMA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwJDHJM-LMA[/ame]


----------



## Anjula

I know we've been drooling over him for a while now but this song just gives me chills, he's a male Adele lol #iwouldhitthat and because he's from UK its more doable, usually the best ones are from USA he he he 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDRtPdEy75Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDRtPdEy75Q[/ame]


----------



## Tracii

He has a wonderful voice and yeah that # fits.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Gabriel Iglesias refers to himself as the "Fluffy guy"
and he is really funny

Here is his website
https://www.fluffyguy.com/

He has been on a little journey to get his sugar lower (going to the gym)
so you might want to catch him while he is still HOT! 

View attachment 16864258_10155100767289602_1273883439548324712_n.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

Let young John Candy give you life.

Taken from this article. 

View attachment YoungJohn.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

rabbitislove said:


> Let young John Candy give you life.
> 
> Taken from this article.



Ok rabbitislove, you may not meet my weight standards but nevertheless I am just a teeny tiny bit slightly in love with you rn. That's not weird is it?


----------



## rabbitislove

squeezablysoft said:


> Ok rabbitislove, you may not meet my weight standards but nevertheless I am just a teeny tiny bit slightly in love with you rn. That's not weird is it?



Not at all sweetcheeks 

And thats OK! Scrawny vegan nuggets arent for everyone 

(If they were, there would be no Dims. And that my friends would be pretty dim in itself )


----------



## rabbitislove

I celebrated a close friends birthday today. We kicked it off by going to see Diary of A Wimpy Kid: The Long Haul (Her son is 7 and we needed something age appropriate). It featured 2 BHM actors Ive never heard of: Chris Coppola and Josh Hoover (who I guess is on Walking Dead). BHMs should be in every kids movie that I as the Child Free Aunt Type Person end up attending!   

View attachment joshhoover.jpg


View attachment chriscoppola.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

10/10 would cuddle (except he died a couple years ago  ):
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=51rHWly7sHA[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

rabbitislove said:


> I celebrated a close friends birthday today. We kicked it off by going to see Diary of A Wimpy Kid: The Long Haul (Her son is 7 and we needed something age appropriate). It featured 2 BHM actors Ive never heard of: Chris Coppola and Josh Hoover (who I guess is on Walking Dead). BHMs should be in every kids movie that I as the Child Free Aunt Type Person end up attending!


He was on fear the walking dead i believe.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## squeezablysoft

Ok, so the cub is a bit too young even for this cougar, but when my mom called me up and said she saw him on TV and that he's "just my type" I had to think "Ah yes, you know your daughter well".

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.mic....-old-christian-guardinos-golden-buzzer-moment 

View attachment agt-inspiring-16-year-old-christian-guardino-gets-howies-golden-buzzer-ftr-1.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOCwLsEZbMs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOCwLsEZbMs[/ame]


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOCwLsEZbMs



That was fantastic. Haha. He needs to spend more time shirtless, though.


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOCwLsEZbMs



Not my shape but I would hit that anyway.


----------



## fat hiker

Wow, he's got a whole suite of videos!

You wanted more of Matty shirtless?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3BUyrseDl4[/ame]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOCwLsEZbMs



I'm only a little upset at you for posting this. I've been meaning to make my way for for several weeks to share this guy with everyone. Now I GET NO CREDIT!!

I just wanted to give the women something to remember me by!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm only a little upset at you for posting this. I've been meaning to make my way for for several weeks to share this guy with everyone. Now I GET NO CREDIT!!
> 
> I just wanted to give the women something to remember me by!



Just give us, I mean them a shot of your wang to remember you by!:blush:


----------



## squeezablysoft

Just found this, looks like imma be busy for awhile. :wubu:

http://www.fuse.tv/shows/fluffys-food-adventures


----------



## Tad

squeezablysoft said:


> Just found this, looks like imma be busy for awhile. :wubu:
> 
> http://www.fuse.tv/shows/fluffys-food-adventures



Hah, nice find!


----------



## sarebear9

This guy has sooo many videos it's awesome
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYvgalxiHFL3uHANR0BC4Xg 

View attachment Capture.PNG


----------



## squeezablysoft

sarebear9 said:


> This guy has sooo many videos it's awesome
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYvgalxiHFL3uHANR0BC4Xg



OMG, I think I'm in luveeeee! So, should I offer him my hand in marriage via YouTube, Facebook or Twitter? :smitten:


----------



## sarebear9

squeezablysoft said:


> OMG, I think I'm in luveeeee! So, should I offer him my hand in marriage via YouTube, Facebook or Twitter? :smitten:



Hahaha seriously he's so fucking sexy and there's so much content, I tried sending him messages but he never responds. He's probably creeped out lol.


----------



## hommecreux

I'm an idiot.... I should go say hi before I do anything else haha.


----------



## Jeannie

sarebear9 said:


> This guy has sooo many videos it's awesome
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYvgalxiHFL3uHANR0BC4Xg



OMG! Thank you!!! He is *BEAUTIFUL*! So I was watching BoxMac 73: Sprouts Farmer's Market and there is a cutaway to him in a store at 1:41. Someone with skills will screen shot that and post it, please! :bow:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1nngz6Ne8E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1nngz6Ne8E[/ame]

I have a feeling I will find dozens of those. :blush: Now back to my new hobby...


----------



## squeezablysoft

I got mad skillz, yo. 

View attachment Screenshot_2017-07-21-21-16-43.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

Thank you!

I'm obsessed with watching him. I think I've watched 6 or 7 back to back. :blush:

I like his personality and I love watching how his Chef's shirt buttons strain more and more as I go. He's really sweet. Super cute face. His body has me crushing hard. :smitten: In number 47 he is sitting on his sofa in a tee-shirt, making me want to jump him! :kiss2:

Thank you for finding him!!

Is he married?


----------



## sarebear9

Jeannie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm obsessed with watching him. I think I've watched 6 or 7 back to back. :blush:
> 
> I like his personality and I love watching how his Chef's shirt buttons strain more and more as I go. He's really sweet. Super cute face. His body has me crushing hard. :smitten: In number 47 he is sitting on his sofa in a tee-shirt, making me want to jump him! :kiss2:
> 
> Thank you for finding him!!
> 
> Is he married?



Seriously he's the best, I thought the same thing when I found his videos and I binge watched them too. I love when you can see that his chef clothes are tight too!!! I don't think so there's an earlier video where I think they said his girlfriend had broken up with him.


----------



## sarebear9

Jeannie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm obsessed with watching him. I think I've watched 6 or 7 back to back. :blush:
> 
> I like his personality and I love watching how his Chef's shirt buttons strain more and more as I go. He's really sweet. Super cute face. His body has me crushing hard. :smitten: In number 47 he is sitting on his sofa in a tee-shirt, making me want to jump him! :kiss2:
> 
> Thank you for finding him!!
> 
> Is he married?



Seriously he's the best, I thought the same thing when I found his videos and I binge watched them too. I love when you can see that his chef clothes are tight too!!! I don't think he's married, there's an earlier video where I think they said his girlfriend had broken up with him.


----------



## sarebear9

Whoops, didn't mean to post twice, check out this video it has some pretty good scenes with him in it. It's awesome they make videos every week!https://youtu.be/ATAzFdWo-oA


----------



## squeezablysoft

Uh oh, looks like we're all gonna be fighting over this guy, lol.


----------



## Jeannie

squeezablysoft said:


> Uh oh, looks like we're all gonna be fighting over this guy, lol.



There's enough of him to share. :happy:

I haven't read any of the comments on the shows. Have any of you? I wonder if we are the only females lusting for him. Someone should tell him just how fine he is! 

Thanks for the Sears video *Sarebear9*! I love watching him just walking around taking about things. :wubu: Please post any others you think we should see.


----------



## Jeannie

Oh *Sarebear9*, I see you sent him messages. Did you tell him how sexy he is?


----------



## Jeannie

My John Hunt offering...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3ZVTuqAcW0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3ZVTuqAcW0[/ame]

:batting:


----------



## sarebear9

Jeannie said:


> Oh *Sarebear9*, I see you sent him messages. Did you tell him how sexy he is?



Hahah I'm glad I could share, I know others like me would appreciate it. I haven't seen any comments about him being sexy really in the videos. I did message him saying he was cute and stuff but he never responded  The unboxing ones are great cause he'll wear tight shirts, and all the junts carts one are funny as well as sexy.


----------



## Jeannie

sarebear9 said:


> Hahah I'm glad I could share, I know others like me would appreciate it. I haven't seen any comments about him being sexy really in the videos. I did message him saying he was cute and stuff but he never responded  The unboxing ones are great cause he'll wear tight shirts, and all the junts carts one are funny as well as sexy.



I watched one of the unboxing ones last night. Wow, that shirt was so tight it was half unbuttoned. Haven't watch him yet today. Need to get my fix. I think a junts cart will do the trick. Thanks again my fellow ffa. It's great knowing you get it!


----------



## rabbitislove

Thanks for the share ladies and for giving me my SSBHM fix.


----------



## Jeannie

*Jon Hunt* fans - Did you know he plays the piano? Here he is being interviewed by Frankie (I think) at age 21. He plays a song towards the middle of the clip. He is so freaking cute. :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

I think he is 37 now. Even more adorable.

He loves plants (lots of his vids show his love and knowledge of growing plants), plays the piano, is a computer whiz, is the cutest SSBHM I have ever seen, sweet personality, great laugh and smile, amazing chest and arms...

I'm basically in love with him. :blush:

http://redcowentertainment.com/video/jon-hunt-lifestyles-project-2/


----------



## Kompliziert

View attachment Jonhunt.png

View attachment Junt2.png

LOL, who knew it just took a few straining buttons and a whole forum of ladies would fall in love with a stranger. ...Aw heck, we all knew that. 

I love how he's just sitting down as everyone else stands, waiting to eat the finished product, yummm...


----------



## Jeannie

*Kompliziert* I told you privately in rep, but I think it deserves double praise. That bottom screen shot is fantastic!! He is so cute and sweet. It radiates from him! Thanks!


----------



## Kompliziert

Aw thanks for the compliment, Jeannie! I love that one, too, of course! He looks so amazing there! He has a very expressive face.


----------



## Kompliziert

Found another one, ladies! I just had to share this!
View attachment Junt3.jpg


OH MY GOSH, the way you can see his body so well, and the indentation of his belly button! So good! I'd love to wear that jacket and see how enormous it is!


----------



## Tad

He could not be more adorable, omg!


----------



## Jeannie

And everyone around him seems to be getting fatter and fatter!

I don't recognize which video that screenshot is from. Is it a new scavenger Junt? Can you link to the vid, please? I need to see it! :wubu:

Thank you for feeding my Jon Hunt addiction! 

*Tad!*


----------



## Kompliziert

No problem, here's the link! And you were right, it's the newest Scavenger Junt, #4. Hahaha, I really wish I could see his reaction if he knew that a small cadre of women were using him as eye candy. :eat2: 

https://youtu.be/a3h_kOSLn4E

Also, on one of the recent Box Macs, he talked sheepishly about his eating habits of still being hungry after eating a "fourteen-hundred calorie" meal of Cracker Barrel mac and cheese, and cutting up two hot dogs to put in the second half of the mac and cheese. "But I don't do it anymore," he said more than a couple of times, embarrassed. 
Here's the video...

Oh gosh, I keep finding things I want to screenshot, lol! I should cut it out, though, or this will just become the Jon Hunt Appreciation Thread. ...Okay, this is the last one, I swear. But look at his body!!! I like seriously can't resist! Ugh!
View attachment Junt4.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

I swear to God I was just trying to do a screen shot of him in that orange shirt!! The exact shot! I failed, but I'm going to keep trying till I learn how. BUT... Isn't that shot of him AMAZING!!!! omg. His arm in that orange shirt is incredible. His body is incredible. Any guesses on how much he weighs? I would love to tell him about us. He should know how much we are lusting after him! Although, I don't just lust after him for his body. I love his personality as well. He is so good natured and fun! 

Thanks for the link! I'm going to watch it now!

Please don't stop posting if you make any more killer screen shots!! :bow:

Oh, and I watched the one you referred to just last night! He was so cute talking about how he cut up two hotdogs, but he doesn't do that anymore. Sounds like we are watching him at the same time, even the same vids! It makes me smile knowing you are there doing the same thing. It makes me so happy to know you dig him, too! :happy:


----------



## Jeannie

I think I got it... 

View attachment juntbw.png


----------



## Jeannie

Yea! How do I make it smaller?

That white stuff near his mouth is powdered sugar. :eat2: He was eating a pastry earlier. I love how he puts himself out there! :kiss2:


----------



## Kompliziert

Oh my gosh, I already thought it was a gorgeous, lovely portrait of him, but seeing the powdered sugar makes it twice as good!! :smitten: You did amazingly! 

If you want to make it smaller, the best free program I've found is Pixlr Editor, it's like a free online Photoshop. First, open the file from your computer (or you can start a new image and then paste a screenshot you just took with the "prntscr" button). Then, in the toolbar at the very top of the application click "Image" (between "Edit" and "Layer") and then click "Image Size..." The numbers that first appear are the image's current size, so then you can reduce this however much you want. I strongly recommend, though, that if you don't like the first size reduction you do, undo the size reduction with "Edit," "Undo" to get back to the picture's original size, and then try a different size from there. Otherwise, the picture quality becomes really poor. Once you have it the way you want it, click "File" at the very top left, and then "Save." You can also use this site to crop images (cut off the edges however you want) or do other fun stuff.

Oh my gosh seriously, the powdered sugar is sooo good! I can't stop staring at it! :smitten:


----------



## sarebear9

We need to make a Jon Hunt fan group haha, I think he has to weigh somewhere around 500-600 I think he said in a video he wears like 6xl shirts.


----------



## dwesterny

sarebear9 said:


> We need to make a Jon Hunt fan group haha, I think he has to weigh somewhere around 500-600 I think he said in a video he wears like 6xl shirts.



6xl is usually under 500. Somewhere in the. 400s I would guess. I'm 550 and an 8xl.


----------



## Jeannie

Kompliziert said:


> Oh my gosh, I already thought it was a gorgeous, lovely portrait of him, but seeing the powdered sugar makes it twice as good!! :smitten: You did amazingly!
> 
> If you want to make it smaller, the best free program I've found is Pixlr Editor, it's like a free online Photoshop. First, open the file from your computer (or you can start a new image and then paste a screenshot you just took with the "prntscr" button). Then, in the toolbar at the very top of the application click "Image" (between "Edit" and "Layer") and then click "Image Size..." The numbers that first appear are the image's current size, so then you can reduce this however much you want. I strongly recommend, though, that if you don't like the first size reduction you do, undo the size reduction with "Edit," "Undo" to get back to the picture's original size, and then try a different size from there. Otherwise, the picture quality becomes really poor. Once you have it the way you want it, click "File" at the very top left, and then "Save." You can also use this site to crop images (cut off the edges however you want) or do other fun stuff.
> 
> Oh my gosh seriously, the powdered sugar is sooo good! I can't stop staring at it! :smitten:



Thank you for the link and instructions! You're so helpful!


----------



## LeoGibson

Misunderstood the post.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Jeannie said:


> And everyone around him seems to be getting fatter and fatter!
> 
> I don't recognize which video that screenshot is from. Is it a new scavenger Junt? Can you link to the vid, please? I need to see it! :wubu:
> 
> Thank you for feeding my Jon Hunt addiction!
> 
> 
> *Tad!*



Wouldn't that be cool, if he has some kind of magic power to make everyone around him fatter? Like a super size super hero! Wonder if it works on those of us watching his videos too?


----------



## Jeannie

squeezablysoft said:


> Wouldn't that be cool, if he has some kind of magic power to make everyone around him fatter? Like a super size super hero! Wonder if it works on those of us watching his videos too?



Ha! Funny! It's definitely working on me. :eat1:


----------



## Jeannie

Jon dancing! Have any of you Junt fans seen this? I smiled and giggled through the entire thing. 

Instant Happy watching him move like that! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45A2ihQM0cM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45A2ihQM0cM[/ame]


----------



## squeezablysoft

Yeah I think we should start an official Junt Fan Club! Who wants to be Club President (if we have several candidates we can vote)?


----------



## Jeannie

squeezablysoft said:


> Yeah I think we should start an official Junt Fan Club! Who wants to be Club President (if we have several candidates we can vote)?



I would definitely join and contribute, but not interested in being the President. You should be the president since it is your idea.  One question though... How would all his fans on youtube and reddit know about it? How would this come to be?


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'll see if I can spread the word on YouTube, I've got an account there: MagicAwesomeMukbangAsmr


----------



## Jeannie

red cow entertainment has a sub-reddit and Jon mentioned he spends more time on reddit than the other places their fans comment. He said he actually talks to fans on reddit. I think only Frankie comments on youtube. Do You ever go to reddit ? Search Junt and/or red cow entertainment.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I've never posted on Reddit before but this is a good reason to start.


----------



## Jeannie

Practicing screenshots and this one was a little blurry on the last page, so I'm trying it.

Kind of hard to catch it clear... but YUM! 

View attachment juntredshirt.jpg


----------



## Kompliziert

I LOVE that video of him dancing!!!! :smitten: And we should all totally go spam his subreddit with love and adulation!!! 

And fantastic screenshot! Sometimes it's literally impossible to get a shot from a video that doesn't look blurry because the action of the frames playing in sequence makes the image look sharp to us, but when you pause every frame is blurry from compression.


----------



## loopytheone

Ahhhhh oh my gosh, I had never seen this guy before but wow, he's gorgeous! :wubu: 

That video of him dancing whilst in a kitchen is basically what my SSBHM dreams are made of!


----------



## sarebear9

Wait a second guys, shouldn't I be president? I introduced the group to him and suggested forming a club earlier haha.


----------



## Jeannie

loopytheone said:


> Ahhhhh oh my gosh, I had never seen this guy before but wow, he's gorgeous! :wubu:
> 
> That video of him dancing whilst in a kitchen is basically what my SSBHM dreams are made of!



Same! I'd marry him tomorrow if he'd only ask!


----------



## Jeannie

sarebear9 said:


> Wait a second guys, shouldn't I be president? I introduced the group to him and suggested forming a club earlier haha.



I was thinking about you yesterday. I don't care who the president is, but at the very least, you deserve a HUGE thank you for finding him! :bow:


----------



## sarebear9

Jeannie said:


> I was thinking about you yesterday. I don't care who the president is, but at the very least, you deserve a HUGE thank you for finding him! :bow:



You're welcome! Glad I could spread the fan base haha and have other friends to talk about him with.


----------



## Jeannie

sarebear9 said:


> You're welcome! Glad I could spread the fan base haha and have other friends to talk about him with.



Me too! BTW, how did you find him?


----------



## sarebear9

Jeannie said:


> Me too! BTW, how did you find him?



I must have been just watching food videos and got it in my recommended, idk but I binge watched everything after haha. If we were to send him a message on Reddit what should we say?


----------



## Jeannie

sarebear9 said:


> I must have been just watching food videos and got it in my recommended, idk but I binge watched everything after haha. If we were to send him a message on Reddit what should we say?



I have no idea. Something creative, witty, and charming? How do you think he would respond to knowing a fan-girl group is forming for him?


----------



## Kompliziert

Hahaha, I can't think of anything witty when it comes to hot guys, I just space out as my mind records and replays every curve of their body over and over again. But damn, it would be AWESOME if he knew we were all dying to get our hands on him, haha! I hope he's flattered, embarrassed, and turned on all at the same time.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> 6xl is usually under 500. Somewhere in the. 400s I would guess. I'm 550 and an 8xl.



It's hard to judge tbh. Cuts vary wildly. I've got 6xl and even a couple of 5xl teeshirts that fit well... but I usually need to go to a 7 or 8xl for a button down that wouldn't cause an outbreak of swooning in current company.


----------



## loopytheone

My ex was about 440 lbs and, by some logic that I don't understand, only wore a 3XL. They weren't super tight on him either. I guess the material was just stretchy and the cut pretty loose.


----------



## fat hiker

loopytheone said:


> My ex was about 440 lbs and, by some logic that I don't understand, only wore a 3XL. They weren't super tight on him either. I guess the material was just stretchy and the cut pretty loose.



It depends, too, on how you carry your weight - my 250 lbs only needs an XL, generally, and sometimes an L will do, but I have a long torso, and I carry a lot of my weight in my legs - I've met 250 lb guys who were into 2XL and even 3XL, but they tended to be 'all gut', often with long skinny legs too.


----------



## loopytheone

fat hiker said:


> It depends, too, on how you carry your weight - my 250 lbs only needs an XL, generally, and sometimes an L will do, but I have a long torso, and I carry a lot of my weight in my legs - I've met 250 lb guys who were into 2XL and even 3XL, but they tended to be 'all gut', often with long skinny legs too.



Yeah, makes sense. My other half is about that weight and an XXL. He's just chubby all over though, and kind of a shrimp.


----------



## squeezablysoft

That moment when your pudgy local weather guy describes the current weather as "delicious". Oh sweetie, I bet you find a lot of things delicious,
don't you?  

View attachment 20229162_1732679030079946_114001217153407242_n.jpg


----------



## Cynthia

I swooned the first time I saw the lion's mane on Rob Ryan's head. My husband's hair is very similar and he's a BHM, too, so I'm always coaxing him to fluff it out and let it fly. :smitten:


----------



## Jeannie

Hey *squeezablysoft*, I have one of those! I've even heard him refer to himself as "fat boy." :wubu: He makes scary radar a wee bit better.  

View attachment dant.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

*Cynthia*, he kind of reminds me of a wooly Paul Hollywood. 

View attachment paulhollywood.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Blah, I can't stand Paul Hollywood. He has lovely eyes and is nice looking but his attitude just... totally kills all that for me. 

I'm loving the chubby weather presenters though, one down side of not having a tv is that I never get to see such things! There used to be this chubby chef on a morning show that they would often tease about his size and that made very interesting viewing, hah.


----------



## Jeannie

loopytheone said:


> Blah, I can't stand Paul Hollywood. He has lovely eyes and is nice looking but his attitude just... totally kills all that for me.
> 
> I'm loving the chubby weather presenters though, one down side of not having a tv is that I never get to see such things! There used to be this chubby chef on a morning show that they would often tease about his size and that made very interesting viewing, hah.



I don't know enough about him to have an opinion on his attitude, but I did see where one of the female contestants on the British Baking Show referred to him as a "peacocking manchild"! Ha! So there ya go. 
I like his looks. Like you said, lovely eyes. The rest of him is quite appealing, as well.


----------



## Jeannie

2016 show just posted 3 weeks ago? Is Frankie sitting on Junt content? I just watched it and thought I'd share with anyone who might be interested because it has lots of cute Junt moments. A shimmy, a song, a recline in a barely "fat man compliant" chair, lots and lots of adorable looks, smiles, and comments. Enjoy.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXXwt1oRxNk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXXwt1oRxNk[/ame]


----------



## Anjula

Jeannie said:


> *Cynthia*, he kind of reminds me of a wooly Paul Hollywood.



Omg this guy issssss sooooo hot and his accent drives me wild


----------



## squeezablysoft

Rene Nezhoda from the show Storage Wars is sadly already spoken for,
but I'd be up for a quick snuggle while Mrs. Nezhoda wasn't looking.  

View attachment BRANDHD2997_AEN_SWRS_167677_TVE_000_5994_30_20150818_REV1.jpg


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> Blah, I can't stand Paul Hollywood. He has lovely eyes and is nice looking but his attitude just... totally kills all that for me.



Not much to recommend the man... but he does have some excellent youtube videos on shaping dough.

I see that Noel Fielding has taken to pricking his ego though... so that's good.


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Not much to recommend the man... but he does have some excellent youtube videos on shaping dough.
> 
> I see that Noel Fielding has taken to pricking his ego though... so that's good.



I've got a couple of his books actually, I don't doubt for a second that he's a very talented baker, especially when it comes to breads and pastries. Still can't stand him as a person though!

I've not bothered watching the latest season of GBBO - I'm not interested in anything without Mary Berry, Mel and Sue in it - but it sounds like Noel is doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Jwink75

Here you go


----------



## Jwink75

Me with a real cheesy smile


----------



## BHMluver

Yup, incredibly erotic.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Come for the song, stay for the BHM eye candy.

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpcGT7kSoE[/ame]


----------



## squeezablysoft

One never knows what treats Google image searching "sexy fat guy" might uncover. 

https://www.bustle.com/articles/160...hallenge-ideas-on-whats-physically-attractive

 

View attachment 1c0c6210-4ae4-4baa-9efa-c2a008cbe519.jpg


View attachment 704901e0-7bb9-0131-1790-3600f85551ae.jpg


View attachment 70578220-7bb9-0131-362b-7a7a44ba4a2f.png


----------



## fat hiker

squeezablysoft said:


> One never knows what treats Google image searching "sexy fat guy" might uncover.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/articles/160...hallenge-ideas-on-whats-physically-attractive


Wow. 

The whole Lustworthy campaign is just so cool. Break those stereotypes!!!!! Show passion for what it really is - not something defined by "A&F" and other grasping capitalists for their profit margins!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Ok, so Jon Hunt doesn't appear to have FB and Twitter accounts like Frankie does but I did find an email address for him. I'm 99.99999999% sure it won't actually get me anywhere but the very idea of writing to him makes me so excited I can hardly breathe! I don't know what I should say though that won't sound stupid or too forward.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Kompliziert said:


> No problem, here's the link! And you were right, it's the newest Scavenger Junt, #4. Hahaha, I really wish I could see his reaction if he knew that a small cadre of women were using him as eye candy. :eat2:
> 
> https://youtu.be/a3h_kOSLn4E
> 
> Also, on one of the recent Box Macs, he talked sheepishly about his eating habits of still being hungry after eating a "fourteen-hundred calorie" meal of Cracker Barrel mac and cheese, and cutting up two hot dogs to put in the second half of the mac and cheese. "But I don't do it anymore," he said more than a couple of times, embarrassed.
> Here's the video...
> 
> Oh gosh, I keep finding things I want to screenshot, lol! I should cut it out, though, or this will just become the Jon Hunt Appreciation Thread. ...Okay, this is the last one, I swear. But look at his body!!! I like seriously can't resist! Ugh!
> View attachment 127998



Wow, one of Jon's thighs is bigger around than Frankie's whole body (and Frankie is a decent chubster in his own right)!


----------



## squeezablysoft

So now I'm googling What to Say in an Email to Your Crush.
Great gravy I'm such a huge dork. :blush:


----------



## Angelette

I'm distracted by what's hanging on him!


----------



## Angelette

OK, I think I should've gave TCG a chance.


----------

